# Anyone try XT levers with saint calipers?



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have heard nothing but good things about the new XT brake system and how close it is to the performance of the XTR brakes. The new trend seems to be XTR trail levers hooked up with Saint Calipers for the pros (apparently it helps with the modulation of power). 

Has anyone tried the cheaper alternative of XT brake levers paired with Saint Calipers?

I am basically looking for a way to convert from my Formula the One brakes with DOT fluid and all, to a completely "dummy" proof and easy bleeding system such as shimano, with nice friendly mineral oil for a cheap as possible (also without losing any stopping power from switching between brakes)


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well, I'm kinda tired of my Saint levers. They feel great, but I tried the new XTR levers and they felt amazing in comparison. Also the new clamping system looks a lot better.


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

No one's tried this yet?


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

As far as I can tell they are identical to the XTR levers minus the grip on the lever blade and the flashy coating. Further more, you could even go down to SLX but with the loss of the free stroke....which was completely useless for 2011.

I've gone through 2 sets of warranty saint levers, once my current set starts leaking (right one already is) I'll swap to XT levers.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

do it, I'm waiting till winter passes to do mine. BLK xt's to saint 4 pots. to my knowledge it's just a swap, my only question is do you need to replace the olive, barb, and the connecting fiting to the XT lever. or will the saint stuff just bolt right up? good luck and post up if/when you do the swap.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

For what it's worth it looks like the new Saint brakes' lever assembly/master cylinder is based on the new XTR and the calipers are the normal four-piston we all love.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

FreeRidin' said:


> As far as I can tell they are identical to the XTR levers minus the grip on the lever blade and the flashy coating. Further more, you could even go down to SLX but with the loss of the free stroke....which was completely useless for 2011.
> 
> I've gone through 2 sets of warranty saint levers, once my current set starts leaking (right one already is) I'll swap to XT levers.


The free flow screw is worthless in 2012 also, I can vouch from first hand experience.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

mtbnozpikr said:


> For what it's worth it looks like the new Saint brakes' lever assembly/master cylinder is based on the new XTR and the calipers are the normal four-piston we all love.


Seeing the _very_ few differences between SLX, XT, and XTR, the 2012 saint levers will likely fallow suit. The caliper on the other hand will could be one piece (as see on Gwin's bike) with ceramic pistons. Plus it will not be available for the better part of a year.

I personally don't have much desire to wait for the 2012 Saints seeing as I'm perfectly happy with the caliper and I can currently purchase what I think will be essentially the same as the 2012 Saint lever (xt/xtr).


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

FreeRidin' said:


> The caliper on the other hand will could be one piece (as see on Gwin's bike) with ceramic pistons. Plus it will not be available for the better part of a year.


Exactly, the Athertons' new GT Furies have what may become the new Saint brakes (and other things) on them.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I did it a few months ago. Much better lever feel than the stock Saint levers. There's still some excessive (IMO) lever throw due to the amount of fluid the calpers need, but still a worthy upgrade.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

nice very nice, did you replace the saint lines? or did they just snug up to the xt levers?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

DOCRIGID said:


> nice very nice, did you replace the saint lines? or did they just snug up to the xt levers?


Easiest swap ever. No line changing needed.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I did it a few months ago. Much better lever feel than the stock Saint levers. There's still some excessive (IMO) lever throw due to the amount of fluid the calpers need, but still a worthy upgrade.


Excessive lever throw compared to your previous stock saint set up or compared to stock 2012 xt/xtr?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

FreeRidin' said:


> Excessive lever throw compared to stock 2012 xt/xtr


This.

I have XTR Trails on my short travel bike, and they're snappy by comparison. Pressure point is just "more soon." The XT lever setup I have with the Saint caliper is still much better than the original lever set up.

I always felt you had to set the lever blade pretty far away from the grip to have a nice feel under braking. Now I can run the XT lever in a spot my finger can actually reach, and not have it feel "mushy."

Make sense? :skep:


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

That's exactly what I wanted to hear.I hate the amount of free throw in the saints.I just ordered some xt levers from CRC,so I'll let you guys know if it's a worthy upgrade.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Is anyone just rolling with XTR Trails? Are they powerful enough for downhill?


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> This.
> 
> I have XTR Trails on my short travel bike, and they're snappy by comparison. Pressure point is just "more soon." The XT lever setup I have with the Saint caliper is still much better than the original lever set up.
> 
> ...


Ive thought about doing this since I got the new XT's on my AM bike.

What you are saying makes sense, though, as the Saint levers likley have a larger piston in the master cylinder to move more fluid for the extra pistons in the caliper.

I cant really say Im displeased with my stock Saint levers. This being the case, would you still recommed it?

I have noticed with the Saints latley that my amount of free stroke increases quicker. Ill pull the caliper to reset the pistons closer to the rotor and get the feel l like. Then the lever stroke will gradually increase quicker than it used to. The pads are fairly new, so its not excessively worn pads.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I really like my brakes with little free stroke and even with the Saints free stroke screw all the way in it feels like it has too much throw. As I understand, new XT levers won't solve this? Will I be better off buying a set of XT brakes and sell my Saints? I'm lightweight, so if they don't deliver the same power I will still be just fine.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

IntenseMack10 said:


> Ive thought about doing this since I got the new XT's on my AM bike.
> 
> What you are saying makes sense, though, as the Saint levers likley have a larger piston in the master cylinder to move more fluid for the extra pistons in the caliper.
> 
> ...


Everyone's different, but the feel of the XT's just works to my liking better. Shape, Ergonomics, and the actual performance overall feels better to me.



bkboom123 said:


> Is anyone just rolling with XTR Trails? Are they powerful enough for downhill?


A friend of mine has XTR trails on his large M9 and he loves them. He's around 180lbs. I believe.



staikeinthahood said:


> I really like my brakes with little free stroke and even with the Saints free stroke screw all the way in it feels like it has too much throw. As I understand, new XT levers won't solve this? Will I be better off buying a set of XT brakes and sell my Saints? I'm lightweight, so if they don't deliver the same power I will still be just fine.


If you're a light guy, and don't need the power of the Saints, the XT's alone will have plenty of power. Sell your complete brakes, and get some XT's. I'm still wondering how I'm going to get rid of my Saint levers by themselves.


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

So 785 levers work just fine with 820 or rather Zee calipers? Which hose would you suggest?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

panzer103 said:


> So 785 levers work just fine with 820 or rather Zee calipers? Which hose would you suggest?


I just moved the zee caliper on to the XT hose and vice-versa.


----------

